# Warning Sign for Bicycle Rack?



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

We are off to Brittany next week. Do we need red / white diagonal stripe thing for bikes on back of camper? unable to track one down in Chichester area, Marquise in Southampton possibly. Is it legal requirement or can I pick one up easily in France?
Grateful for advice on this.
Brendan


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I believe they are a requirement both here and abroad.

Towsure in Southampton has does Hants and Dorset in Waterloville

The ones I have seen are plastic although I do believe you can get a metal type

Regards
Hugh


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I got a plastic one from riversway leisure (online shop) about a fiver plus p&p.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

They are by Fiamma and are sold on Outdoor Bits

Aluminium Version
http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/5_29/products_id/163

Plastic Version
http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/5_29/products_id/162


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brendan,

if you mean these red-white reflecting warning panels: They are only required in Italy and Spain, not in France.

Different models for Italy and Spain, however, though it is said that the Italians tolerate the Spanish model, but not vice versa.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I have to confess I didn't realise there were differrent types. How do they differ, and which is which? I have the "standard" Fiamma one - is that "Spanish" or "Italian"?

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Interesting Boff. I'd no idea there were different ones - Fiamma seems to have got the market sewn up all over Europe. We've not had any complaints in either Italy or Spain. There does seem to be some question as to which way is up on them however !

They might not be a legal requirement elswhere but they do have the effect of stopping pedestrians walking into your bike rack and car drivers parking too close so we use one in UK as well.

G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Interesting Boff. I'd no idea there were different ones - Fiamma seems to have got the market sewn up all over Europe. We've not had any complaints in either Italy or Spain. There does seem to be some question as to which way is up on them however !


Hi again,

sorry, I made a mistake above: It seems that the Italians are more tolerant than the Spaniards. Will edit it.

Basically the difference is: Italy requires only a _metallic_ panel, while Spain explicitly requires them to be made from _aluminium_! 8O  :evil:

However: Practically all the panels that are on the market now are made from aluminium (which is a metal IIRC :wink: ), so should provide no problem in neither country. Only the plastic panels which were legal in Italy until some years ago are now still _tolerated_ in Italy but not in Spain.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

The answer to which way is up, is that technically, the stripes are supposed to slope downwards to the offside of the vehicle, so when driving on the right, the Fiamma logo is at the top, and when driving on the left, the fiamma logo goes on one side. No doubt there is an office somewhere in Brussels dedicated to the Stripe Police!!


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Warning Sign*

Many thanks, ordered from outdoor bits Thursday, delivered today - Friday. Great service!
Brendan


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Just to confirm.... these are not a legal requirement for *France*? Off there in a couple of days and only just found out about these 8O


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

b6x said:


> Just to confirm.... these are not a legal requirement for *France*?


Nope!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

phew! thanks alot for the reply!

Regards,
Steve


----------

